
Scientists find a simpler and more precise method to measure body fat percentage - carlsborg
https://www.techexplorist.com/forget-bmi-scientists-developed-simple-way-estimate-body-fat/16683/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/cedars-sinai-
investiga...](https://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/cedars-sinai-
investigators-develop-more-accurate-measure-of-body-fat/)

with the contents copied verbatim, including photo, and a phony byline
authorship claim.

